

Contextinator: Divide your web browsing into projects - _ankit_
http://contextinator.cs.vt.edu/

======
glomph
One thing that would be nice is if you could right click and 'send to project'
tabs from another project or an unclaimed window.

Or even have checkboxes by tabs in the project list that allow you to select
lots and send them all to another project.

That way say you have a lot of tabs open and you suddenly realise that half
are procrastination and half are part of a project, you could send the first
half to a new project and keep the second half open as a procrastination
window.

Adding to this the ability to merge projects would be cool.

~~~
zorlem
A really useful extension! Could be the solution to the tab overload.

I would like to have the ability to migrate tabs between projects too. For
some reason drag&drop of tabs between Chromium windows (under Ubuntu) has
never worked for me. Copying (or moving) bookmarks and tasks would be really
useful as well.

One more thing that would be nice is a check for duplicate project names. I've
managed to create two projects with identical names and now can't find a way
to delete one of them.

~~~
zorlem
I've found the source of the problem with moving Chromium tabs between
windows. It's a bug in Chrome and its WM hints and appears in Ubuntu 12.04
because of Unity-2d:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/9357...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/935713).

I posted a work-around as a comment to the bug in Launchpad.

------
pajju
Kudos! Mind = blown. This is one of the Internet's very well-thought-projects.
Great idea and execution.

Quick Feedback: Always start with the pain-point you are trying to solve! It
gets very-interesting from there. Put a story with the theme moving around!
Case-studies will help too.

Let me put my story for you:

There is no single tool out there for -- project-resource-management. I use
different tools, scattered across. I use trello for project-management,
delicious for link-management, dropbox and Gdrive for project related files.
And every time I can track and better understand my mind, my workflows and
project-tasks if things are organized and easily discoverable.

Now with Contextinator tool, I can come back again to a task, by avoiding
multi-tasking or context-switching among tasts/projects! Its like saving all
your project-task links for later. One place to manage all. Something like
Link management for projects. Think as a Task-resource Dashboard ? :D

Currently, I'm doing a hack to make it work by saving chrome-sessions for
later, its almost the same, i.e save all your browser-links with a task-name
for later user.

And I keep a workflow like -- one task for one window. HN browsing is one
window. Gmail is one window. Trello boards in one window. Note: I have tried
many combinations, still experimenting. Also session based saving works fine
too. And all gets better over experimentation and based on your workflows and
thoughts.

Finally this will be of great use to me. Thanks.

------
zerovox
Worth pointing out that this is pretty similar to tab groups available in
Firefox, with added commands when right clicking on a tab to move to a group.

------
mackmcconnell
I think this is a super realistic way to approach project management in when
we're using a bunch of different services, all in different tabs in a browser.

I use Evernote to do the task management that the Contextinator Home Page
gives you and I have a shortcut to open up all my project-relevant tabs
quickly in a browser. It's a pretty similar setup, and a bit less elegant but
it does the trick for me. If the task-management side of Contextinator looked
a bit more like Evernote (tags, sharing, etc...) I think it would be even
better.

That being said, I think it's a super cool way to manage projects. Keep it up
_ankit_!

------
oulipo
A related extension is TabsOutliner
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-
outliner/eggkanocgddhmamlbiijnphhppkpkmkl?hl=en))

~~~
glomph
Holy shit that is fantastic. But the English in the instructions is terrible.

------
Zaheer
Wow this amazing. I frequently have tens of tabs open because I am typically
working on multiple projects at once and don't want to bookmark all the pages
while doing research.

Solves a pain point I have in a clean and simple fashion. The best a product
can be.

------
pilooch
I'm pretty sure this would be useful to me, but at install it does ask for
'access your data on all website'. Now, what does this mean _exactly_ ? I do
understand this is very much probably _not_ this extension's fault, but Chrome
being very vague.

~~~
_ankit_
Yes, I understand that is a very scary sounding permission.

Maybe I need to explicitly mention on the extension installation page that we
are not capturing any browser history or such.

Since we need to keep track of tabs for each project, maybe that's what pops
up this message.

~~~
lobotryas
I highly recommend that you explain what you'll be doing with every permission
that you ask for.

Unfortunately Chrome/Android has a terrible approach when asking for
permissions. Since they only know the class of permission (instead of what the
dev is doing with them), they pop up a scary-sounding warning and hope the
user figures things out. On top of desensitizing users to real threats, I can
recall many times when I decided against installing an Android/Chrome app
because I couldn't/didn't want to figure out how it would impact my system and
didn't want to take a risk on some one-person operation.

Amusingly, I never had this issue on iOS because Apple never warns you and as
a user I can assume (rightly or wrongly) that all iOS apps are safe. I wonder
when Google will catch on because I personally still feel their app
marketplace is much more dangerous than Apple's.

~~~
pajju
Agreed.

Google needs to work on permissions more. They need to show granular-level
permission details. Currently the permission details are very broad. Something
like, why this "extension needs this-specific permission" clause during
installation might help users.

Maybe the community can check if the extension or app is not malicious. And
its not sending any data to remote servers. Recently I tweeted on the same to
@google-chrome-team, they don't have a support team to even acknowledge back.
:D And I don't understand for what reason they stay in Twitter.

------
guyfawkes303
I would love this, combined with the functionality of 'StayFocusd'. That way I
can block distracting websites (Facebook, Reddit, Twitter) during work
periods, but just as easily unblock those sites and BLOCK work sites during
weekends for example.

------
edwinyzh
It's quite useful when one is doing Internet researches! I've just started
using it in my searching for a html beautifier SDK for LIVEditor (my live
html/css code editor).

Would you consider adding a 'Notes' section, just like 'Tasks'?

~~~
_ankit_
Good to know!

One of the main ideas for future direction is to integrate it more with
existing services for Todos (RememberTheMilk, etc.), Notes (Evernote, etc.),
instead of rebuilding those tools.

So, imagine having an Evernote notebook for a project, and managing all notes
from it on the homepage. That way your information is still in the cloud, in
the service of your choice, but accessible within the context of a project.

------
sysout
Awesome! Where do you store the info? Is it possible to sync between multiple
machines?

------
arb99
I can see this really catching on, it would be really handy in quite a few
situations.

------
lunixbochs
Cool idea, but it seems to have at least one weird side effect (visited an
image link on OS X and it added broken unstyled UI to the page itself :/)

I'm interested enough to follow its updates.

------
pygy_
This looks awesome.

I'm trying to switch back from Chrome to Firefox, though... Is there an
extension (or a set thereof) approaching this one?

~~~
Tobu
Ctrl-Shift-E in Firefox.

(Unfortunately I tend to overflow it, and it's impossible to create groups
after that)

